# 12-8-07



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

went to club again sat. an 87 year old member killed a very nice 8 point 20 inches wide outside and had good mass to its going on his wall it was awesome


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang.


----------

